# Good chicken



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

What a good chicken I have!









Boo, great white hunter of the north!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh yeah!!!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol my cat catches mice and leaves Them laying around and the chickens tear them up.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Did Boo eat it? I have seen mine chasing chipmunks sometimes!


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

one of the funniest sights is to see chicks a couple months old racing around with frogs, mice etc- they really remind me they are raptors!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I am assuming she ate it. I looked for a corpse when I went out tonight but didnt see any.


----------



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

I found a dead rat in the chook run with quite a few bits missing. Don't know what (or who) killed it but there were no ill effects from poison at least


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Way to go Boo!


----------



## CrazyChiknLady2 (Aug 27, 2012)

Mine chase squirrls away


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Maybe if I show my hubby that picture he'll put my chicken coop to the top of his Honey do list . . All 4 of our dogs are worthless when it comes to pest control.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hubby wants to know what kind of chicken is in the picture.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> What a good chicken I have!
> 
> Boo, great white hunter of the north!


Lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Henhut (Mar 20, 2013)

Is anyone worried about diseases the chickens could contract from mice and rats? We found a dead rat in the coop and there were some pieces missing and it freaked me out!


----------



## cosmicsquirrel (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a chicken that wrestled a bird from one of our barn cats. Never saw that before.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Barnbum374 said:


> Hubby wants to know what kind of chicken is in the picture.


She is a white leghorn mix. She has a few black spots on her and a very few feathers on her feet.


----------



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

I have mouse that visits the run at night looking for food,found him in the hanging feeder one evening as in the winter its already dark when i get home from work. I'm sure if it appeared in the daytime hens would catch it after seeing your photo


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I am amazed at the popularity of this photo on the forum Facebook page. I posted it to my Instagram account and was told, by a religious group of all things, that it was offensive. I didnt post to my Facebook page in case it freaked anyone out. I did post it to a food and farm forum I am a member of. They enjoyed it as well. It's just funny to see the spectrum of comments and opinions


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

I loved it! Thought it was fab. But I have also seen a rat and some mice by my pen so I am hoping my hens and rooster are dealing with it.


----------



## CrazyChiknLady2 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hopefully my girls will keep the rabbits out of the back this year


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

After watching a short film about a white frizzle Roo chasing a long haired black cat all over someone's back yard, I'm not too worried about the bunnies or squirrels that wander into my yard in Summer. I think the Roos will keep things in check and the ladies safe.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My roosters keep the area free of squirrels. However they will sometimes sit high in the pine trees and chew on the pinecones (the squirrels), but they hop from tree to tree and then cross the road on the electric wire. The dog would make mince meat of them if they got to close. I have a chubby cat who is worth her (considerable) weight in gold as a mouser.

I have had the chickens go after mice and I had to chase a hen down some years back because the mouse was too big and it was stuck half in and half out. I had to hold her and pull the mouse out. Eeeewwwww.

I also had the hens catch crayfish and frogs. Wow did they love frogs! One would have the frog and the others would chase her around. Then someone else would get it and run away. They cornered the biggest mole I had ever seen and were circled around it as it tried to escape. That was a bizarre sight to see! 

Chickens are predators and they are prey, it just depends on the size of the creature!


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Do chickens like to eat scorpions and spiders?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Barnbum374 said:


> Do chickens like to eat scorpions and spiders?


Sure do!!!


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Sure do!!!


I don't have scorpions, but I'm sure looking forward to them thinning out the spiders around here!


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

MistyV said:


> I don't have scorpions, but I'm sure looking forward to them thinning out the spiders around here!


Haven't seen a ScOrpian yet at my new house...knock in wood lol i really dont care but yeah they will take care of those "arachnids" lol


----------



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

My chooks love spiders scorpions centipedes grasshoppers moths and termites but not millipedes or ants. They seem to know to stay away from wasps and bees too.


----------



## FarmCandy (Mar 17, 2013)

Wazza said:


> My chooks love spiders scorpions centipedes grasshoppers moths and termites but not millipedes or ants. They seem to know to stay away from wasps and bees too.


Will our feathered pest control help get rid of fleas?


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

I loved the chicken catching the mouse photo! Good girl I say. Once upon a time I lived in an old country house that came with mice. I worked all the time, was seldom home and the mice took over. It changes you....


----------



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

Don't know abot fleas. Might be hard for even a ckook to catch. I am told they eat ticks though. Fortunately ours are the non poisonous type, a bit gross though.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Luckily, we don't have an issue with fleas up here!


----------

